# injection site - hard lump??



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all, did my injection as normal this morning and immeditealy the area became bruised with a big red blotchy area around it. That has settled now but left with a hard inch rectangular shape lump under my skin right where the puncture was. Any ideas? I'm new to injecting (day 3 buserelin) but this didn't happen the last few days. I'm alternating legs so this is only the second injection in this place. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I can't tell you exactly why it happens as I don't know the technical reason behind it, but it often happened to me when I did menopur or clexane & especially the gestone (gestone is intramuscular though so more common) but with the menopur & clexane which are subcutaneous into the belly or leg they use to lump up sometimes, so don't think its anything to worry about, I sometimes used to get red itchy injection sites too that caused me no problems xx


----------

